# Colin McRae Dirt - laufend Abstürze & Fehlermeldung



## JonnyD74 (22. Oktober 2009)

*Colin McRae Dirt - laufend Abstürze & Fehlermeldung*

Hallo werte Computerprofis!

Schreibe im Anliegen meines Bruders, den habe ich mein vorhergegangenes System verbaut - und mit neuen Teilen ergänzt.

Er hat folgendes Problem:

Bei der *Dirt Rally (Patch 1.2)* können wir zwar ins Spiel einsteigen, haben aber nach etwa 2 - 3 Rennen einen freez und einen Absturz. Ebenso bekommen wir nach dem beenden des Spieles immer eine Fehlermeldung...Dirt.exe hat ein Problem festgestell......usw.
Genauso tritt der Fehler auch bei niedriger Auflösung u. geringer Detaildarstellung auf

Z.Z in seinem PC verbaute Hardware:

P5W DH Deluxe
2 GB (667 je 1 GB Riegel)
Proz. E 6400
600 Watt Netzteil
2x DVD Laufwerke
Gra.Karte 9800 GTX+
Betriebssystem XP SP3

Fogendes haben wir schon versucht:
XP - neu installiert
Temperaturen ausgelesen System OK, Grafikkarte OK
Die neuesten Grafik - Treiber und Motherbord Treiber installiert.
Dirt deistalliert und nochmals neu installiert.

Leider treten die Fehlermeldungen immer wieder auf.
Danach haben wir die CMR 2005 installiert - läuft einwandfrei.

Würde Eure Hilfe bzw. Tipps brauchen - bin mit meinem bescheidenem Latein am Ende.

Lg Jonny
PS: Die Dirt lief bei mir mit dieser Konfig. (bis auf GraKarte) immer Stabil.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Colin McRae Dirt - laufend Abstürze & Fehlermeldung*

hau mal mehr RAM rein, braucht ja fast volle 2 GB im Spiel.


----------

